
Ask HN: Free resources for a dev to learn sales? - aledalgrande
Want to expand the skillset and as a dev the skill I&#x27;m lacking the most is sales.
======
user_agent
There's been a topic recently on HN where an engineer was going into selling
tech services. A lot of good advice there, including mine.

~~~
user_agent
Here you go:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23475085](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23475085)

------
markus_zhang
From personal experiences, take a work such as stock broker really increases
sales skill.

